
Photoshop simulator in HTML, CSS and jQuery works just like the real thing - taitems
http://visualidiot.com/articles/photoshop
======
visualidiot
Very nice. I hear the guy who made this is super attractive.

------
mkelley82
Looks cool, but any time I try to click on anything, I get a OSX-style error
dialog saying the app has become unresponsive. Using Google Chrome 16.0.912.75
m on Windows 7. But I must say it looks impressive up to that point! =P

~~~
mtrimpe
You mean this image: <http://visualidiot.com/posts/photoshop/img/cymbal.gif>
;)

------
Zirro
To actually bring up something slightly more serious: "I didn't have time to
wait for Firefox to open up" - Is this really valid today? On my computer
Firefox starts up slightly slower than Chrome, but that's because it's full of
add-ons. When I run on a clean profile, it's just as quick as Chrome. Anyone
else got some data/time on this?

------
wheeee
ha ha ha

